# Merry Christmas to ALL



## tankie1rtr (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Guys.
Just want to wish all the members a Happy Safe Christmas, not being a party pooper, but please remember Drinking Driving dont mix, and I am sure we want to see ALL our members back on here safely after the festivities, also I would like to say on behalf of us all, from the bottom of our hearts "THANK YOU" to all the Men Women who gave the greatest Sacrifice so that we and our future generations can say "Peace Merry Christmas"


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2008)

Here, here, well said Tankie!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

A merrry christmas and a happy new year to you tankie and everybody else here!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Have a Safe and happy and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Tankie. Same to you.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 14, 2008)

tankie1rtr said:


> Hi Guys.
> Just want to wish all the members a Happy Safe Christmas, not being a party pooper, but please remember Drinking Driving dont mix, and I am sure we want to see ALL our members back on here safely after the festivities, also I would like to say on behalf of us all, from the bottom of our hearts "THANK YOU" to all the Men Women who gave the greatest Sacrifice so that we and our future generations can say "Peace Merry Christmas"



Merry Christmas tankie. Don't worry I'm underage, and not a fan of alcohol(drank some vodka by accident, tasted like [email protected]!)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Tankie, same to you.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Back at ya! Have a great Christmas


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

And back atcha, tankie. 

Here's to a safe and healthy Christmas Season to everyone!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2008)

Merry Christmas!

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Christmas season.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2008)

Repeat all of above, have a good one mate!


----------



## muller (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Christmas to all you Warbirders!

Here's a seasonal song for you all! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUELu8o5KJg_


----------

